# Trailtour der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus, Sonntag, 25.5., ab Königstein



## Arachne (20. Mai 2008)

Am kommenden Sonntag, *25.Mai* findet im Rahmen der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus Touren eine Tour ab Königstein statt.

Teilnehmen kann jede/r die/der sich die unten beschriebene Tour zutraut, hier anmeldet, über ein intaktes MTB verfügt, bei der Tour einen Helm trägt, die Haftungsverzichtserklärung unterschreibt und die DIMB Trail-Rules beachtet.

Termin: Sonntag, 25. Mai 2008
Startort: Königstein, B8 Ortsausgang Richtung Limburg (maps.google.de B8 @50.194960, 8.461240)

Startzeit: 11 Uhr
Steckenlänge: ca. 30 km, bei ca. 800Hm
Tempo: mittel
Fahrtechnik: mittel

Max.Gruppengröße: 15
Anmeldung: Hier im Thread oder per PN bzw. mail ([email protected]). 
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Kurze Touren-Beschreibung:
Wir werden viele der bekannteren Trails zwischen Königstein, Oberursel/Hohemark und Fuchstanz befahren. Vom Parkplatz aus fahren wir mehr, oder weniger parallel zum Tillmannsweg das Reichbachtal hoch und über den Fuchstanz an den Hang des Altkönigs. Wir fahren den schwarzen Balken hinunter zum Viktoria-Tempel. Über Hühnerberg queren wir zur Hohemark. Richtung Altenhöfe kurbeln wir uns wieder hoch, um die Weiße Mauer abzufahren. Ein letztes Mal geht es hoch, um über Fuchstanz einen Trail zum Reichenbachtal zu befahren.

Eine DIMB -Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig, aber natürlich besonders gern gesehen.
Bei dieser Tour ist jede/r TeilnehmerIn für sich selbst verantwortlich. Daher wird eine verantwortungsvolle und rücksichtsvolle Fahrweise vorausgesetzt. Ein geeigneter Helm auf dem Kopf, ein technisch einwandfreies MTB sowie die Beachtung der DIMB-Trailrules sind aber obligatorisch für die Teilnahme!
Der Guide haftet nur für vorsätzlich oder grob fahrlässig verursachte Schäden. Eine darüber hinausgehende Haftung wird ausgeschlossen. Mit der Anmeldung in diesem Thread oder per PN/E-Mail erkennt der/die TeilnehmerIn an, dass er/sie diese Haftungsbegrenzung voll inhaltlich gelesen und ihr zugestimmt hat.

Dies ist eine Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Rhein-Taunus und des IBC DIMB Racing Teams!

Bei Minderjährigen muß aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour und dem Haftungsverzicht vorliegen.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (21. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit genug bin, bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (21. Mai 2008)

Dann wären wir bisher zu viert.


----------



## Zilli (22. Mai 2008)

Nr. 5       (Nr. 2 + 3 )


----------



## a.nienie (23. Mai 2008)

was von euerem "mittleren" tempo zu halten ist, weiss ich ja... mmh...


----------



## Arachne (23. Mai 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was von euerem "mittleren" tempo zu halten ist, weiss ich ja... mmh...



Wir fahren so langsam, wie es uns der Langsamste erlaubt. 30km sind auch nicht so viel, dass wir bei langsamem Tempo befürchten müßten in die Dunkelheit zu kommen. 

Als Entscheidungshilfe:

Hier wird es zu den Altenhöfen hoch gehen





und hier werden wir von der Weißen Mauer wieder herunterkommen


----------



## Zilli (23. Mai 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was von euerem "mittleren" tempo zu halten ist, weiss ich ja... mmh...


Hi, 
zur Orientierung: Im letzten Winterpokal hab ich nur knapp 300 Punkte (oder so ) zusammen bekommen und ich kann unter 3 km/h den Berg hochfahren, habe bei den Touren i.d.R. Ø150 HF und maximal an die 190.
Ergosum => ich kann Dir beim Tragen der roten Laterne helfen .
Ich komm ansonsten auch nur ca. 2 die Woche zum Biken und mein Kampfgewicht inkl. Alu-Ross überschreitet ein Gewicht, bei dem 2.4er Reifen Pflicht sind . Alles klar ?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Mai 2008)

a.nienie schrieb:


> was von euerem "mittleren" tempo zu halten ist, weiss ich ja... mmh...


Keine Ausreden! Du schaffst das!   Wird bestimmt ´ne lustige, entspannte Tour werden.



			
				Zilli schrieb:
			
		

> ich kann unter 3 km/h den Berg hochfahren


Das ist Gleichgewichtsgefühl!


----------



## Mousy (24. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Wir fahren so langsam, wie es uns der Langsamste erlaubt. 30km sind auch nicht so viel, dass wir bei langsamem Tempo befürchten müßten in die Dunkelheit zu kommen.



Hi,

bei soviel Rücksichtnahme kann ich mich ja beruhigt anmelden.  
Ich freue mich schon auf die Trails.

Ist der Startpunkt ein leicht zu erkennender, größerer Parkplatz ?
Auf der Karte hebt sich an der Stelle nämlich nichts sonderlich hervor.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## caroka (24. Mai 2008)

Mousy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bei soviel Rücksichtnahme kann ich mich ja beruhigt anmelden.
> Ich freue mich schon auf die Trails.
> ...


Wenn Du den Tillmannsweg reinfährst findest Du nach ca. 200m einen Parkplatz.


----------



## Bierkiste (24. Mai 2008)

Jippy, es soll regnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Das hört sich ja alles sehr gut an und ich bin erst vor kurzem von Wuppertal nach FFM gezogen. Bisher war ich erst 2 mal aufm Feldberg und Altkönig...von daher bin ich sehr bestrebt noch die ein oder andern Trails kennenzulernen! Mich würds freuen, wenn noch ein Platz frei ist und ich mitfahren kann.  
Viele Grüße aus Bornheim, Matthias


----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

Wu-TAL Rider schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Das hört sich ja alles sehr gut an und ich bin erst vor kurzem von Wuppertal nach FFM gezogen. Bisher war ich erst 2 mal aufm Feldberg und Altkönig...von daher bin ich sehr bestrebt noch die ein oder andern Trails kennenzulernen! Mich würds freuen, wenn noch ein Platz frei ist und ich mitfahren kann.
> Viele Grüße aus Bornheim, Matthias



Bist dabei!


----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (24. Mai 2008)

Klasse, dann freu ich mich auf morgen und werd heut nicht allzu zünftig feiern gehen....
Das Wetter ist mir schnuppe, hauptsache kein andauernder Platzregen.
Grüße Matthias


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (24. Mai 2008)

Die Wettervorhersage für morgen läßt leider immer weiter nach.   Ein bißchen Niesel macht mir sicher nichts. Wenn es aber richtig regnen sollte, werde ich kneifen. Meine Erkältung ist noch nicht ganz weg und da ist eine Regentour sicher nicht optimal.


----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

Sollte es morgen gewittern, oder stark regnen, werde ich die Tour an dieser Stelle bis 09:40 Uhr absagen, bzw. denen die darum baten über Handy absagen.

Ansonsten bin ich kurz vor elf am Treffpunkt!


----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten bin ich kurz vor elf am Treffpunkt!


Wie komsd'n eigentlich hin ? KFZ oder ÖPNV ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> Wie komsd'n eigentlich hin ? KFZ oder ÖPNV ?



Ich hatte vor hinzuradeln. Solltest Du allerdings mit dem Auto...


----------



## Mousy (24. Mai 2008)

caroka schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Tillmannsweg reinfährst findest Du nach ca. 200m einen Parkplatz.



Danke, dann habe ich ja einen Anhaltspunkt.

Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## df8zh (24. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen
sollte es morgen nicht regnen werden Paul und ich auch dabei sein. Aber keine Angst, Ihr müsst nur einen Platz buchen. 30km und 800hm sind fair und gutes Training für und zwei.

Damit sollte auch sicher sein wo dir rote Laterne hängen bleibt.
Möge der Regengott auch ein Bike haben...

Gruz
Stephan & Paul


----------



## Zilli (24. Mai 2008)

Arachne schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor hinzuradeln. Solltest Du allerdings mit dem Auto...


... könntest Du länger ausschlafen . Ich bin so ab 10:20 bei Dir (und ich kann Sturm klingeln ), sofern keine anderslautende Posts von Dir morgen kommen.


----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

df8zh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> sollte es morgen nicht regnen werden Paul und ich auch dabei sein. Aber keine Angst, Ihr müsst nur einen Platz buchen. 30km und 800hm sind fair und gutes Training für und zwei.
> 
> Damit sollte auch sicher sein wo dir rote Laterne hängen bleibt.
> ...



Hätte auch vor zwei Buchungen keine Angst.


----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

Zilli schrieb:


> ... könntest Du länger ausschlafen . Ich bin so ab 10:20 bei Dir (und ich kann Sturm klingeln ), sofern keine anderslautende Posts von Dir morgen kommen.



Wach bin ich da schon lange!  Nur vielleicht mit meinem Frühstück noch nicht fertig... 

Super!


----------



## Arachne (24. Mai 2008)

Mousy schrieb:


> Danke, dann habe ich ja einen Anhaltspunkt.
> 
> Gruß,
> Hartmut



Der Tillmannsweg geht von der B8 Richtung Limburg am Ortsausgang von Königstein nach rechts ab, kurz bevor die B8 eine leichte Linkskurve macht.

Vorne an der B8 gibt es einen ziemlich breiten Seitenstreifen vor einem Mäuerchen aus Natursteinen, wo häufig auch PKWs parken.


----------



## df8zh (25. Mai 2008)

Wettermeldung aus Hofheim, fast trocken nur ein paar Tropfen.
Wir kommen aber, die Sonne lacht schon hinter den Wolken raus.
Paul und ich fahren jetzt los, damit wir um 11.00 auch da sind


----------



## Bierkiste (25. Mai 2008)

Von Hofheim nach Königstein in >2h - fahrt ihr über den Feldberg zum Warmmachen bzw. welcher Biergarten hat denn schon offen


----------



## a.nienie (25. Mai 2008)

hab's gestern ein wenig übertrieben
(nette kombi: starrgabel + treppen und wurzeltrails)
und werde wohl doch nur ein wenig an der zange rumrollen.

viel spass beim trailen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Mai 2008)

schee wars  
kurz und knackig bergauf   und ebenso wieder runter


----------



## Arachne (25. Mai 2008)

War eine super Truppe!  Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht! 

Hier kurz vor dem Trail hoch zur Altenhöfe


----------



## Wu-TAL Rider (25. Mai 2008)

An Alle die mal wieder auf den Wetterbericht vertraut haben   Ihr könnt nur  . War ne sehr geile Strecke, vielen Dank an den Guide! 
Endlich hab ich mal ne Krankheit, mit der ich nicht zum Arzt muss...MTB-Fieber.

Bis zum nächsten Mal, Matthias


----------



## Zilli (25. Mai 2008)

So, wieder raus aus'm Sauerstoffzelt.

War eine schöne Tour. Es mußte glaube ich niemand Angst haben, das es zu schnell wurde; bin eben schwer zu toppen in der Fähigkeit, eine Gruppe im Zaun zu halten  (siehe oben rechts im Hintergrund beim Arachne )

Hier noch zwei Bilder vom Start; rechts Paul's Einrad


----------



## Mousy (25. Mai 2008)

War eine schöne Tour bei bestem Wetter. Trails bergauf und Trails berab, was will man mehr.  

Fahrer des Tages war für mich Paul, hier zu sehen wie er im Downhill am Hinterrad seines Vordermanns klebt.  





Gruß,
Hartmut


----------



## nikolauzi (26. Mai 2008)

Yep, schöne Tour war's! Gute Trailauswahl, auch nach 11 Jahren intensivem Mountainbiken gibt's immer noch ein paar Abschnitte, die man nicht kennt/immer schon übersehen hat 
Tempo war angenehm und hat Spaß gemacht.
Kompliment an die Führung!

Gruß,
Chris


----------

